# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Мультитул-кредитка 11 в 1

## evgen1984

Ящик инструментов из.... портмоне !!! Всегда под рукой при необходимости!

1. Многофункциональность:
Функции: Консервный нож, нож, отвертка, линейка, открывалка для бутылок, гаечный ключ, -2-х позиционный ключ, пила, указатель, 4-х позиционный ключ, отверстие для цепочки, прорезь-выпрямитель, гибка проволоки, гвоздодер, противовес, карабин.

2. Компактность:
Размер: 6,9 х 4.5x 0.2 см (кредитная карточка). 
Компактные размеры позволяют разместить карту в кошельке в отделе для кредиток или в портмоне с документами.

3.Прочность:
Материал: нержавеющая сталь. Твердость 55HRC

4. Легкость:
Вес:30 гр!

Цена 30 грн

----------


## V.I.P.

в резерв пожалуйста, остальное в личке

----------


## Doktor78

Где находится? можно в резерв.

----------


## обезьянка

интересная штучка))

----------


## KBB

так же интересует местонахождение и способ связи

----------


## Walter2010

Добрый вечер)и мне пожалуйста номер скиньте.

----------


## PersCat

Местонахождение засекречено что ли?

----------


## evgen1984

Мы находимся на Маршала Жукова,но можем перемещаться по городу.

----------


## Селдон

Верх жадности - на ебее за 8 гр такие продаются, с доставкой до дома ))

----------


## evgen1984

Добрый вечер.Спасибо за такое сообщение.а теперь посчитайте пожалуйста во сколько Вам обойдется один мультитул11 в1,если Вы купите его на ебее и привезете в Украину!
спасибо

----------


## Селдон

> Добрый вечер.Спасибо за такое сообщение.а теперь посчитайте пожалуйста во сколько Вам обойдется один мультитул11 в1,если Вы купите его на ебее и привезете в Украину!
> спасибо


 в 8 гривен - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Tools-...item53f24a5936

----------


## CreatMaster

Это типа такой бизнес последнее время пошел - куить на ибее за долла-два, и тут продать раза в 4-5 дороже))
Кругом спекулянты )))

----------


## evgen1984

СМОТРИМ и ПОКУПАЕМ)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Травянчик с травой из головы https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2198549

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 14 февраля и 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 14 февраля и 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## evgen1984

продам мультитул 30 гривен.

----------


## Feniks

хочу такую )))

----------


## evgen1984

продам

----------


## evgen1984

Продам мультитул 30 гривен.

----------


## evgen1984

Продам мультитул 30 гривен.

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## yuvik

20 ...

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------

